# Cincinnati poll worker charged with voting half dozen times in November



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cincinnati poll worker charged with voting half dozen times in November*

By Eric Shawn
Published March 11, 2013
FoxNews.com


She admitted voting twice in the presidential election last November, and now, Obama supporter Melowese Richardson has been indicted for allegedly voting at least six times. She also is charged with illegal voting in 2008 and 2011.
The 58-year-old veteran Cincinnati poll worker, indicted Monday, faces eight counts of voter fraud. Two others, one of whom is a nun, have been charged separately.
Richardson had admitted on camera to a local TV station, "Yes, I voted twice," claiming she was concerned that her vote would not count. She also said there "was no intent on my part to commit any voter fraud."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/03/11/cincinnati-poll-worker-charged-with-voting-half-dozen-times-in-november/#ixzz2NL4211mZ


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

Apparently a product of the local public school system. Failed vocabulary tests multiple times. She admitted committing fraud then denied that she committed fraud.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Stolen election... Rigged from the start. 

Are we waiting until we take over the Senate again before we impeach? That the plan?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Stolen election... Rigged from the start.
> 
> Are we waiting until we take over the Senate again before we impeach? That the plan?


Bro, this country is long past saving. Dirty pols, EBTers, white guilt, and PC have taken over. Hear that? Nero's warming up his fiddle, cuz this Roman Empire is done.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Gee they caught one out of millions of fraudulent O voters and that's not counting the graveyard voters


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey, it's ok, she works at the polls and only voted "D"


----------

